# Installing any package gives me size mismatch



## danh (Mar 14, 2018)

Title says it all.  Yesterday I could install packages and today everything returns size mismatch and aborts.


----------



## shayamoonstone (Mar 14, 2018)

Sometimes network connectivity can cause issues with downloading packages


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2018)

Few things you can try, `pkg clean` and `pkg update -f` for example. Maybe there's a proxy that cached broken downloads?


----------



## danh (Mar 14, 2018)

I had tried `pkg update` but not with -f which fixed it.  Thanks.


----------



## Harmnot (Mar 18, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Few things you can try, `pkg clean` and `pkg update -f` for example. Maybe there's a proxy that cached broken downloads?


Why on my location Asia, PKG install speed is very slow


----------

